# Few pics from my two brackish tanks



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

My columbian catfish, these guys are hard to photo. They live with 1 archer and a molly in a 90 gal tank




The archer
 

My Green Spotted puffer. He's in a 20 or 25 gal tank with two figure eights, and a binch of bumble bee goby's, one of witch is in this pic. The f8's were hiding, couldnt get a good pic of them.


Thought I'd throw this in too... did 6 hours of this last night, doing the rest today. Cant wait till it's done!


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

cool tanks. i love puffers. cool tattoo


----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)

nice tanks and thats a sweet lookin tattoo.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i just set up my first brackish water tank a few days ago. i have a couple of mollies, and a figure eight in there. puffers kick some serious ass, man

whenever i upgrade (again) to a different tank. i want to do a mangrove swamp sorta set up. with archers and puffers.

do you have your tank set up so your archer can...arch???

sweet tatty too man.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

thanks all

i was planing on keepingthe water level down for the archer, but i wanted tons of filtration too, and with the AC500 on there, it would be too loud with water level down. especially since it's in my bedroom

here's a full pic shot. I know it looks gross, gotta clean all the glass, and the garbage bag background fell half down, but i'm pretty lazy right now. there;s a blue light on the tank, so that looks a little funny too...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice collection you got there.
How big is your archer? I've got 3 and they are right lively little buggers :laugh:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice brackish set up


----------

